# Spec. Forces Dog getting his feet wet off Chinook



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Soldier With Military Working Dog Jump Off The Ramp OUT On The Porch

Not the most graceful photo, but one you don't usually see. I do think he needs a camo colored preserver though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I LOVE this picture! Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wonder why the muzzle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So he didn't bite the person who threw him out of the plane!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So awesome!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> So he didn't bite the person who threw him out of the plane!


:rofl:

yeah he does look like he is like :help::wild::crazy:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> So he didn't bite the person who threw him out of the plane!


"I'm behind enemy lines, I'm getting shot at, I'm soaking wet, and my own dog has sunk his teeth into my arm.

"And the admin sergeant gave me a set of re-enlistment papers before I got on the chopper."


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## kriggs (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is a video about those dogs
NDN Player


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome. K9 earbuds? I want some for my dogs.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

that is so cool!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Wonder why the muzzle?


Standard procedure, my guess.

When we do abseiling with your dogs they ALWAYS wear a muzzle, even if the dog has never bite anyone, has done this 100 times before and could take a nape during a zip-line. BUT... the less thing you want is the dog freaking at last minute and taking a bite to the rope, the harness, the parachute lines or wathever. If there is a 0,001 percent of possibilities of it happening, we don't take it.


----------



## SLDNX8 (Apr 14, 2011)

heck of a job that GSD has


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

ed1911 said:


> Awesome. K9 earbuds? I want some for my dogs.



You have a helicopter?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Some do wear ear buds to hear commands if they are sent away from the handler.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon and HIS helicopter, LOL:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

YES! That is one of my favorite pics on the board


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

cant speak for that specific dog but one of my old high school friends is a Seal in the dog program. Some of the dogs are taught to go for the throat opposed to limbs and those dogs are muzzled while wearing gear (work mode) unless they are just with their handler or on assignment.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

skier16 said:


> cant speak for that specific dog but one of my old high school friends is a Seal in the dog program. Some of the dogs are taught to go for the throat opposed to limbs and those dogs are muzzled while wearing gear (work mode) unless they are just with their handler or on assignment.


they go for whatever is a threat. the ones at ft benning would tear your weapon off at the wrists. if there was no weapon, it would go for your neck. if you were running it would go for your inner thigh. the muzzle went on when they showed their dogs to us as they did not know our scent. a nice guy we hung out with made us spit in the dogs mouth and play with him afterwards. he said the dog would never forget you after that. i believed him!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Gryffon and HIS helicopter, LOL:


Every search vehicle should have an alarm installed just like this! Nice gear!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awsome!!!!


----------

